# كيفية إنشاء الأنفاق والمواد المسنخدمة



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 يونيو 2010)

إن النفق عبارة عن أنبوب مجوّف يمتد خلال الأرض أو الحجارة وإن بناء النفق أحد أكثر التحديات المعقّدة في حقل الهندسة المدنية وتعتبر العديد من الأنفاق تحف تقنية وأكثر الحكومات تعطي مهندسي الأنفاق شرف الأبطال وهذا بالطبع لا يعني بأن بعض مشاريع حفر الأنفاق لم تصادف عقبات رئيسية ففي مشروع نفق شريان المواصلات المركزي (Big Dig) في بوسطن ـ ماسوشوستس أصيب بتخطيات الكلفة الهائلة وبادعاءات الفساد وانهيار جزئي للسقف الذي أدّى إلى مصيبة ولكن هذه التحديات لم توقف المهندسين من الحلم بأفكار أكبر وأجرأ مثل بناء النفق عبر الأطلسي للربط بين نيويورك ولندن.

سنستكشف في هذه المقالة ما الذي يجعل من الأنفاق الحلّ المثالي لسكك الحديد والطرق والمرافق العامّة والاتصالات وسنرى ميزات الأنفاق وكم نفق بني حتى الآن وسنستعرض أيضاً مشروع (Big Dig) بالتفصيل لمعرفة التحديات والفرص المتعلقة ببناء الأنفاق وسنرى أخيراً مستقبل هذه الأنفاق.


نفق غوتثارد الأساسي ـ نفق سكة حديد قيد الإنشاء في سويسرا

أساسيات النفق

إن النفق عبارة عن ممر أفقي يقع في مكان ما تحت الأرض وإن التآكل وقوات طبيعية أخرى يمكن أن تشكل الأنفاق أيضاً ولكن سنتحدث في هذه المقالة عن أنفاق من صنع الإنسان، أنفاق مصنوعة بعملية الحفر.
هناك العديد من الطرق المختلفة لحفر النفق يتضمن ذلك العمل اليدوي والمتفجرات والتدفئة والتبريد السريع وآلات حفر الأنفاق أو يمكن أن يكون عن طريق مجموعة من هذه الطرق.
إن بعض الأبنية قد تتطلّب حفر مشابه لحفر النفق ولكنها في الحقيقة ليست أنفاقاً فالأعمدة على سبيل المثال تتطلب حفر يدوي في أغلب الأحيان أو حفر بالأجهزة البسيطة وهي عمودية وقصيرة على خلاف الأنفاق.
إن الرسم البياني قي الأسفل يبين العلاقة بين المنشآت التي تقع تحت الأرض في نفق جبل مثالي، إنّ الهندسة الأساسية للنفق هي قوس مستمر لأن الأنفاق يجب أن تقاوم الضغط الكبير من كلّ الجوانب والقوس هو الشكل المثالي للأنفاق.



تتم هندسة النفق مثل هندسة الجسر أي يجب أن تتعلق بمنطقة الفيزياء المعروفة بعلم توازن القوى إذ يقوم علم توازن القوى بوصف كيفية قيام القوات التالية بالتفاعل لإحداث الموازنة في الأبنية مثل الأنفاق والجسور:
"الشد الذي يقوم بتوسيع أو سحب المواد.
"الضغط الذي يقوم بتقصير أو ضغط المواد.
"القص الذي يتسبّب بانزلاق أجزاء المواد وبمرورها باتّجاهات معاكسة لبعضها البعض.
"الالتواء الذي يتسبب بانحناء المواد.
وإن على النفق أن يقاوم هذه القوات بمواد قوية مثل الفولاذ والحديد والإسمنت.



ولكي تبقى الأنفاق ساكنةً يجب أن تكون قادرة على مقاومة الأحمال التي وضعت عليها ويشير الحمل الميت إلى وزن التركيب بنفسه بينما الحمل الحيّ يشير إلى وزن العربات والناس الذين يتحرّكون خلال النفق.

ـ أنواع الأنفاق

هناك ثلاثة أصناف رئيسية للأنفاق: أنفاق التعدين وأنفاق الأعمال العامة وأنفاق النقل، وسنرى باختصار في كلّ نوع من هذه الأنواع.

ـ أنفاق التعدين

تستخدم أنفاق التعدين أثناء استخراج معادن الخام وتمكّن العمّال أو الأجهزة من الدخول إلى عمق أماكن تواجد المعادن داخل الأرض وإن هذه الأنفاق أدت إلى استخدام التقنيات المماثلة كالأنواع الأخرى من الأنفاق ولكنّ كلفتها في البناء أقل، وعلى أي حال إن أنفاق التعدين ليست أمينة كالأنفاق المصممة من أجل الاستخدام الدائم .




عامل في منجم الفحم يقف وراء عربة في نفق المنجم
لاحظ جوانب النفق التي تمت تقويتها بالخشب

ـ أنفاق الأعمال العامة

تنقل أنفاق الأعمال العامة المياه أو خطوط الغاز أو مياه المجاري عبر مسافات طويلة وكانت الأنفاق الأسبق تستخدم لنقل الماء إلى المناطق المأهولة بالسكان بشدّة ومياه المجاري بعيداً عنها وقد استخدم المهندسون الرومان شبكة شاملة من الأنفاق للمساعدة على حمل الماء من الجبل إلى المدن والقرى وكانت هذه الأنفاق جزء من أنظمة القناة التي تشمل أيضاً غرفاً تحت الأرض وجسراً منحدراً كالأبنية المدعومة بسلسلة من الأقواس وفي عام 97 بعد الميلاد قامت تسع قنوات تقريباً بحمل 85 مليون غالون من الماء يومياً من الجبل إلى مدينة روما.



قناة رومانية تمتد من بركة سليمان إلى القدس

ـ أنفاق النقل

قبل تواجد القطارات والسيارات، كان هناك قنوات لممرات مائية اصطناعية استخدمت للسفر أو للشحن أو للري كسكك الحديد والطرق اليوم وتمتد هذه القنوات عادة فوق سطح الأرض وقد ألهم بناء القناة ببعض من أنفاق العالم الأسبق.
القناة التي تقع تحت الأرض تقع في مقاطعة لانكاشير وفي مانشستر ـ إنجلترا وقد تم بناؤها من منتصف حتى أواخر القرن 1700 وتتضمّن أميال من الأنفاق لإسكان القنوات تحت الأرض.
إحدى أنفاق أمريكا الأولى كان نفق (Paw Paw) الذي بني في غرب فرجينيا بين عام 1836 وعام 1850 كجزء من قناة تشيسبيك وأوهايو وبالرغم من أن القناة لن تمر عبر (Paw Paw) بطول 3,118 قدماً فهي ما زالت أحد أطول أنفاق القنواة في الولايات المتّحدة.




المرور في نفق هولندا من مانهاتن إلى نيوجيرسي

وفي القرن العشرون استبدلت القنوات بالقطارات والسيارات كشكل أساسي للنقل مما أدى إلى بناء أنفاق أطول وأكبر وأكمل نفق هولندا في عام 1927 وكان من أحد أوائل طرق الأنفاق وما زال أحد أعظم مشاريع الهندسة في العالم وقد سمي باسم المهندس الذي أشرف على البناء ويقوم النفق على حمل 100,000 عربة يومياً تقريباً بين مدينة نيويورك ونيوجيرسي.

تصميم النفق

إن كلّ نفق تقريباً هو حل لتحدي أو لمشكلة معيّنة في العديد من الحالات وإن هذا التحدي هو عقبة على طريق أو على سكة حديد ويقوم النفق بتجاوزها فربما تكون
هذه العقبة أجسام مائية أو جبال أو طرق نقل أخرى، وكان التحدي في نفق هولندا نظام عبّارة ملغي بقي ينقل أكثر من 20,000 عربة يومياً عبر نهر هدسون وكان الحل لمسؤولي مدينة نيويورك واضحاً وهو بناء نفق للسيارات تحت النهر وترك المسافرين يوصلون أنفسهم من نيوجيرسي إلى المدينة، وكان لإنشاء النفق تأثير فوري ففي يوم الافتتاح لوحده قامت 51,694 عربة بالعبور بوقت سفر متوسط يبلغ 8 دقائق فقط.

تعرض الأنفاق أحياناً حلاً أكثر أماناً من الأبنية الأخرى فقد تم بناء نفق (سيكان) في اليابان لأن العبّارات تعبر مضيق (تسوغارو) وهي تصادف مياه خطرة وأحوال جوية في أغلب الأحيان وبعد أن أغرق الإعصار خمس عبّارات في عام 1954 قامت الحكومة اليابانية بوضع تشكيلة من الحلول حيث قرّروا بأنّ سلامة أي جسر يجب أن تكون كافية لمقاومة الحالات الشديدة وقد تم أخيراً اقتراح نفق لسكة حديد يمتد تقريباً بطول 800 قدم تحت سطح البحر وفتح نفق (سيكان) رسمياً في عام 1988 .
تعتمد كيفية بناء النفق بشدّة على المواد التي تساهم في بنائه وإن حفر النفق خلال أرض ناعمة على سبيل المثال تتطلّب تقنيات مختلفة جداً عن حفر نفق خلال الصخر الصلب أو الصخرة الناعمة مثل الطين الصفحي أو الطباشير أو الحجر الرملي وإن حفر نفق تحت الماء يشكل تحدّياً أكبر في كلّ البيئات ولهذا السبب إن التخطيط مهم جداً من أجل مشروع نفق ناجح إذ يقوم المهندسون بإجراء تحليل جيولوجي شامل لتقرير نوع المادّة التي سيحفرون النفق خلالها ويقيّمون الأخطار النسبية للمواقع المختلفة ويأخذون بعين الاعتبار العديد من العوامل، وإن بعض العوامل الأكثر أهمية تتضمّن:
ـ أنواع الصخرة والتربة.
ـ الطبقات والمناطق الضعيفة يتضمن ذلك مناطق القصّ والشقوق.
ـ المياه الجوفيّة يتضمن ذلك نمط التدفق والضغط.
ـ أخطار خاصّة كالحرارة والغاز وخطوط الشق.
إن النفق الواحد سيعبر في أغلب الأحيان بأكثر من نوع واحد من المواد أو سيواجه أخطار متعدّدة ولهذا يسمح التخطيط الجيد للمهندسين بالتصميم من أجل هذه الاختلافات منذ البداية وهذا يقلل التأخيرات الغير متوقّعة التي تحدث في منتصف المشروع وعندما يقوم المهندسون بتحلّيل المواد التي سيعبر بها النفق ويقومون بخطة تنقيب عامّة يمكن وقتها بدء البناء.

بناء النفق: الأرض الناعمة والصخر الصلب

يستعمل العمّال تقنيتان أساسيتان عموماً لتقديم النفق ففي الطريقة ذات الوجه الكامل يقوم العمال بحفر كامل قطر النفق في الوقت نفسه وهذه الطريقة مناسبة جداً للأنفاق التي تعبر أرضاً قاسية أو لأنفاق الأبنية الأصغر وإنّ التقنية الثانية مبينة في الرسم البياني الآتي، ففي هذه التقنية يقوم العمّال بحفر نفق أصغر معروف بالرأس وعندما تتقدم قمة الرأس بعض الشيء إلى الصخرة، يبدأ العمّال بالحفر فوراً تحت أرضية قمة الرأس وإن هذه العملية تمكن المهندسين من استخدامها لقياس استقرار الصخرة قبل التقدّم بالمشروع للأمام .



لاحظ بأن الرسم البياني يبين حفر يجري من كلا الجانبين وإن الأنفاق التي يتم حفرها خلال الجبال أو تحت الماء يتم العمل بها عادة من النهايتين المعاكستين للمرور وفي الأنفاق الطويلة قد تحفر الأعمدة العمودية على مراحل من أجل التنقيب في أكثر من نقطتان.
سنرى الآن بشكل أوضح كيفية حفر الأنفاق في كلّ من البيئات الأساسية الأربع: الأرض الناعمة ـ الصخر الصلب ـ الصخرة الناعمة ـ تحت الماء.

ـ الأرض الناعمة

يحفر العمّال أنفاق الأرض الناعمة خلال الطين أو الغرين أو الرمل أو الحصى ففي هذا النوع من الأنفاق كم من الوقت ستثبت الأرض لوحدها بسلامة عند الحفر؟ لأن لهذا الأمر أهمية عظمى فالوقت الذي ستقف فيه الأرض لوحدها عند حفر النفق في الأرض الناعمة قصير عموماً وهناك تهديد دائم بالإنهيارات ولمنع حدوث هذا الأمر يستخدم المهندسون جهاز خاصّ يدعى الحاجز الواقي وهو عبارة عن إسطوانة حديدية أو فولاذية دفعت إلى التربة الناعمة تقوم بحفر فتحة مستديرة جداً وتدعم الأرض المحيطة أثناء إزالة الحطام وتركيب بطانة دائمة مصنوعة من الحديد الصلب أو من الإسمنت المسبق الصنع وعندما يكمل العمّال القسم الذي يعملون به تقوم الرافعات بدفع الحاجز الواقي إلى الأمام من أجل تكرير العملية.
قام المهندس الفرنسي مارك برونيل باختراع الحاجز الواقي الأول للأنفاق في عام 1825 وذلك لحفر نفق التايمز في لندن ـ إنجلترا وقد شمل حاجز برونيل 12 هيكل مرتبطين ببعضهم ومحميين في القمة وعلى الجوانب بصفائح ثقيلة وقام بتقسيم كلّ هيكل إلى ثلاثة أماكن للعمل أو خلايا يمكن العمال أن يعملوا فيها بسلامة ويقوم حائط أخشاب قصير أو ألواح مقاومة بفصل كلّ خلية في واجهة النفق ويقوم الحفار بإزالة لوح المقاومة والحفر من ثلاثة إلى أربع بوصات في الطين واستبدال اللوح وعندما ينتهي جميع الحفارين في جميع الخلايا من هذه العملية في القسم الواحد تقوم روافع لولبية قويّة بدفع الحاجز الواقي إلى الأمام.



وفي عام 1874 قام بيتر بارلو وجيمس هنري بإجراء تحسينات على تصميم برونيل وذلك ببناء درع دائري صف مع قطع حديدية وقد استخدموا الدرع ذو التصميم الحديث وذلك لحفر نفق ثاني تحت التايمز من أجل المرور العادي وفي عام 1874 كان الدرع يستخدم في المساعدة على حفر نفق القطارات في لندن وهو النفق الأول في العالم، قام غريثيرد بعدها بتعديل تصميم الدرع أكثر بإضافة ضغط هواء مضغوط داخل النفق فعندما يتجاوز ضغط الهواء داخل النفق ضغط الماء في الخارج سيبقى الماء خارجاً وقام مهندسون في نيويورك وبوسطن وبودابست وباريس بتبني درع غريثيرد لبناء أنفاقهم الخاصة.

ـ الصخور الصلبة

إن حفر نفق في الصخر الصلب يتضمّن تفجيراً بشكل دائم تقريباً ويستخدم العمال سقالة مسمّاة (جمبو) لوضع المتفجرات بسرعة وبسلامة ينتقل الـ (جمبو) إلى واجهة النفق وتقوم المثاقب المركبة على الـ (جمبو) بإنشاء عدّة فتحات في الصخرة ويتراوح عمق الفتحات اعتماداً على نوع الصخرة لكن الفتحة المثالية يساوي عمقها 10 أقدام تقريباً وقطرها بضعة بوصات فقط ويقوم بعدها العمّال بحشر متفجرات في الفتحات وتفجير النفق وبعد أن تخرج الأدخنة الضارة التي خلفها الانفجار يستطيع العمّال أن يدخلوا ويبدؤوا بتنظيف النفق من الحطام باستعمال العربات ثمّ تكرر هذه العملية التي تجعل النفق يتقدم ببطء خلال الصخرة، وإن النار بديل جيد من أجل التفجير ففي هذه التقنية يسخن حائط النفق بالنار وبعد ذلك يبرّد بالماء ويتسبّب بالتالي التوسّع والانكماش السريع الناتج عن تغيير درجة الحرارة المفاجئ بانكسار قطع كبيرة من الصخرة وقد أنشأت إحدى أنفاق مجاري روما القديمة باستخدام هذه التقنية.

ـ بناء نفق خلال: صخرة ناعمة وتحت الماء



رأس الحفر يبين قرص القواطع

إن حفر نفق داخل الصخر الناعم ونفق تحت الأرض يحتاج لطرق مختلفة فإن السيطرة على التفجير في الصخر الناعم القوي مثل الطين الصفحي أو حجر الكلس صعب جداً فيستخدم المهندسين بدلاً من ذلك آلات (TBMs) لحفر الأنفاق أو حفارات الأنفاق من أجل إنشاء النفق وإن الـ TBMs أجهزة ذات قطع هائلة تبلغ كلفتها ملايين الدولارات مع صحن دائري على أحد نهاياته وإنّ الصحن الدائري مغطى بقواطع القرص وهي عبارة عن إزميل على هيئة أسنان جارحة أو أقراص فولاذية أو مجموع من الاثنان فبينما يدور الصحن الدائري ببطء تقوم قواطع القرص بالقطع داخل الصخرة وتدخل المخلفات خلال الفراغات في الرأس القاطع ومنها إلى النظام الناقل ويقوم بالتالي النظام الناقل بحمل المخلفات إلى خلف الآلة وثبتت اسطوانات هيدروليكية بالعمود الفقري للـ TBM مما يؤدي إلى دفعها بضعة أقدام إلى الأمام.
لا تقوم TBMs بإنشاء الأنفاق فقط إنما تقوم بتزويد دعم للنفق أيضاً ففي أثناء حفر الآلة يقوم مثقبان فقط وراء القواطع باختراق الصخرة ثم يقوم العمّال بضخ الجص إلى الفتحات ويربطون مزاليج لإبقاء كلّ شيء في مكانه حتى يتم تركيب البطانة الدائمة.



استخدم نظام TBM في بناء مخزن جبل ياكا
مؤسسة تخزين الطاقة لفرع الولايات المتحدة


ـ تحت الماء

بنيت الأنفاق عبر قيعان الأنهار و قيعان الخلجان وأجسام مائية أخرى باستخدام طريقة القطع والتغطية التي تتضمّن غمر أنبوب في خندق وتغطيته بمواد لإبقاء الأنبوب في مكانه يبدأ البناء بإزالة الوحل من قاع الخندق في قاع النهر أو قاع المحيط يوضع بعدها قسم طويل لأنبوب مجهّز مسبقاً مصنوع من الفولاذ أو من الإسمنت ومحكم الإغلاق لإبقاء الماء خارجاً في الموقع ويغرق في الخندق المحضّر ثمّ يقوم بعدها الغوّاصون بوصل الأقسام وإزالة الأختام ويتم إخراج أيّ ماء فائض ويغطى كامل النفق بتراب الردم.



نهاية نفق مجرى نهر في بريطانية ـ تشيريتون قرب فوكستون في كنت

إن النفق الذي يصل إنجلترا وفرنسا معروف بنفق القناة أو النفق الأوربي أو القناة يمتد هذا النفق تحت القناة الإنجليزية بـ 32 ميل من الأرض الطباشيرية الناعمة وبالرغم من أنّه أحد أطول الأنفاق في العالم إلا أنه أخذ فقط ثلاث سنوات من الحفر والفضل يعود لأنظمة TBMs الحديثة حيث اشتركت 11 آلة من هذه الآلات الهائلة بالحفر خلال القاع الذي يكمن تحت القناة ولكن لماذا هذا العدد من الآلات؟ لأن القناة في الحقيقة تشمل ثلاثة أنابيب متوازية إثنان منهما من أجل القطارات وواحد من أجل نفق خدمة ولدى حفر هذه الأنفاق تم وضع آلتان من الـ TBMs على النهايات المعاكسة لكل نفق وقامت على حفر كلّ هذه الأنابيب أي ثلاثة من آلات TBMs البريطانية تسابق ثلاثة من آلات TBMs الفرنسية لرؤية من سيصل إلى المنتصف أولا أما باقي آلات TBMs الخمسة قامت بالحفر داخل البلاد لإنشاء جزء النفق الذي يقع بين المداخل والسواحل.



داخل نفق برج التهوية ـ هولندا

إذا لم يكن النفق قصيراً فإن السيطرة البيئة ضرورية لتزويد شروط العمل الآمنة ولضمان أمان المسافرين بعد تشغيل النفق وإن من أحد أهم المخاوف التهوية حيث كبرت هذه مشكلة مع الغازات الناتجة عن القطارات والسيارات وقد قام كلفورد هولاند بمعالجة مشكلة التهوية عندما صمّم النفق الذي يحمل اسمه وكان حلّه أن يضيف طبقتان إضافيتان فوق وتحت نفق المرور الرئيسي إذ تقوم الطبقة العليا بتنقية الدخان بينما تقوم الطبقة السفلية بضخ الهواء النقي وهناك أربعة أبراج تهوية كبيرة إثنان على كلّ جانب من جوانب نهر هدسون تحوي هذه الأبراج مراوح تحرك الهواء جيئةً وذهاباً ويصل عدد هذه المراوح إلى أربعة وثمانون مروحة وبهذا يمكن أن يتغيّر الهواء بالكامل في كلّ 80 قدم كلّ 90 ثانية.


ـ نفق (Big Dig)

إن نظام الطريق السريع الرئيسي الذي يمرّ عبر قلب مدينة بوسطن يعتبر الشريان المركزي للمدينة ويعتقد بأن هذا المشروع سيكون من أحد المشاريع الغالية والأكثر تعقيداً وهندسةً يفاخر بها في التاريخ الأمريكي، إن مشروع "Big Dig" في الحقيقة عبارة عن عدّة مشاريع مختلفة في آن واحد تتضمن جسر جديد وعدّة أنفاق وهناك نفق رئيسي واحد أكمل في عام 1995 وهو نفق تيد وليامز الذي يغوص تحت ميناء بوسطن يحوي طريق سريع يمتد من جنوب بوسطن إلى مطار لوجان وإن النفق الرئيسي الآخر يقع تحت قناة (فورت بوينت).
قبل أن ننظر إلى بعض التقنيات التي استخدمت في بناء نفق (Big Dig) سنرى لماذا قرر المسؤولين في بوسطن أن يتعهّدوا بالهندسة المدنية لهكذا مشروع هائل في المركز الأول وإن القضية الأكبر كانت حركة مرور المدينة المرعبة فبعض الدراسات أشارت بأنّه بحلول عام 2010 يمكن أن تدوم ساعة ازدحام بوسطن 16 ساعة يومياً تقريباً وهذا الأمر فرض العمل للتخفيف من ازدحام المرور وجعل الأمر أكثر سهولة على المسافرين للتجول في المدينة فقام الكونجرس في عام 1990 بتخصيص 755 مليون دولار لمشروع تحسين الطريق السريع الهائل وبعد سنة أعطت إدارة الطريق السريع الاتحادية موافقتها للتقدّم للأمام.



نفق تيد ويليامز

بدأ مشروع (Big Dig) في عام 1991 ببناء نفق (تيد وليامز) حيث استفاد هذا النفق من تجارب تقنيات حفر الأنفاق التي استخدمت في العديد من أنفاق العالم ولأن ميناء بوسطن عميق جداً قام المهندسين باستخدام طريقة القطع والتغطية وقد نقلت الأنابيب الفولاذية التي يبلغ قطرها 40 قدم وطولها 300 قدم إلى بوسطن بعد أن صنعت في بالتيمور، أضاف العمال بعدها الدعم من أجل الطريق وملحقات من أجل معالجة الهواء والتبطين والإكساء الكامل للنفق وقام عمّال آخرون بإزالة الوحل من الخندق في موقع النفق ثمّ تم وضع الأنابيب في الموقع وملأت بالماء وأنزلت بعدها إلى الخندق، وبعد ذلك أفرغ الماء منها ووصل العمّال الأنابيب بعضها ببعض، وفتح نفق (تيد وليامز) رسمياً في عام 1995 ويتوقّع أن يصل حمل النفق بحلول عام 2010 إلى 98,000 عربة في اليوم تقريباً وتم تشكيل نفق آخر على بعد بضعة أميال غرباً يحوي طريق سريع تحت جنوب بوسطن ويتقابل النفق مع قناة (فورت بوينت) وهو عبارة عن جسم مائي يبلغ عرضه 400 قدماً مما أدى إلى بعض التحديات الكبيرة لمشروع (Big Dig) ولكن في هذا القسم لا يستطيع المهندسون استخدام نفس طريقة الأنبوب الفولاذي الذي استخدموه في نفق (تيد وليامز) لأنه لم يكن هناك فراغ بما فيه الكفاية لوضع الأقسام الفولاذية الطويلة تحت الجسور في شارع سمر ستريت وشارع الكونجرس والدرب الشمالي فقرّروا في النهاية ترك طريقة الأنبوب الفولاذي كلها والتوجه إلى طريقة قسم النفق الإسمنتي وإن أول مكان استخدمت فيه هذه التقنية هو الولايات المتّحدة وكانت المشكلة في تركيب الأقسام الإسمنتية هي إيجاد طريقة تسمح للعمّال بالتحرّك إلى الموقع في القناة ولحلّ المشكلة بنى العمّال أولاً حوض جاف هائل على جانب جنوب بوسطن للقناة بطول 1,000 قدم وبعرض 300 قدم وبعمق 60 قدم وهو كبير بما فيه الكفاية لبناء الأقسام الإسمنتية الستة التي تشكل النفق وإن أطول قسم من أقسام النفق الستة كانت بطول 414 قدم والأعرض 174 قدم وكانت جميعها بارتفاع 27 قدم تقريباً وأثقلها يبلغ أكثر من 50,000 طن.



ركبت الأقسام المنتهية وقام العمّال بإغراق الحوض الجاف وبهذا يمكن أن توضع الأنابيب في أماكنها في الخندق المعد لها في أسفل القناة ولسوء الحظ كان هناك تحدي آخر منع المهندسون من تنزيل الأقسام الإسمنتية ببساطة إلى الخندق كان ذلك التحدي نفق الخطّ الأحمر للنقل لخليج ماسوشوستس الذي يمتد تحت الخندق فإذا تم تركيب الأقسام الإسمنتية سيقوم وزنها الهائل بإتلاف النفق الأقدم لأنه لا يوجد شيء يحميه لذى قرر المهندسين دعم أقسام النفق باستخدام 110 عمود تم تثبيتها في حجر الأساس حيث ستقوم هذه الأعمدة بتوزيع وزن النفق وتحمي نفق الخطّ الأحمر الذي يحمل 1,000 مسافر في اليوم.

تم حتى اليوم بناء 98 % من مشروع (Big Dig) وبلغت تكلفته أكثر بكثير من 14 بليون دولار ولكن دفع مسافري بوسطن يجب أن يكون مساوياً للاستثمار وإن هذا المشروع التحت الأرضي الجديد لديه من ثمانية إلى عشر طرق وسيحمل حوالي 245,000 عربة يومياً بحلول عام 2010 والنتيجة هي ساعة إزدحام طبيعية تدوم ساعتين في الصباح وساعتين في المساء.

مقارنة نفق (Big Dig) بمشاريع الأنفاق الأخرى



ـ مستقبل حفر الأنفاق

بينما تتحسّن وسائل حقر الأنفاق يواصل المهندسون بناء أنفاق أطول وأكبر وتوفرت مؤخراً تقنية التصوير المتقدم للمسح داخل الأرض بحساب كيفية سفر الموجات الصوتية خلال الأرض ووفرت هذه الأداة الجديدة صورة دقيقة لبيئة النفق وإظهار أنواع الصخور والتربة بالإضافة إلى الأشياء الجيولوجية الشاذّة مثل العيوب والشقوق.


منقووووووووووووووول لتعم الفائدة للجميع​


----------



## م/م.حجاج (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم
وعلى فكرة انا مهندس تعدين فى بكالريوس
وعندى مشروع تخرج عن تصميم الانفاق والعوامل المؤثرة فى عملية التصميم
فلو عندك اى مواضيع او pdf عربى او انجليزى عن الموضوع يبقى تمام اوى
والف شكر مقدما


----------

